# Mompou's variations on Chopin Op. 28 no. 7



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

Just discovered these as recorded by Trifonov on this release:










They are very good. That is all.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought I was a fan of Mompou, but I guess I've been neglecting this one. I'm listening on YouTube.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

The Fantasie Impromptu is just unbelievably good in this. Funnily enough I just recommended this today to my friend, who thought the Spring Waltz was Chopin's piece. (and her other favorite Chopin is FI).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

mossyembankment said:


> Just discovered these as recorded by Trifonov on this release:
> 
> View attachment 175453
> 
> ...


The whole album is a stunner, the guy was born to play ,


----------

